

Going in the City (a mobile app helped me pee) - sallywu
http://webpoet.wordpress.com/2008/08/16/going-in-the-city/

======
stcredzero
If the formula is "pick something that sucks, then solve it in a cost
effective way" then this is a good idea. Finding somewhere to pee someplace
like New York really sucks! (In Virginia Beach, the cops will arrest you for
doing it against a wall in the alley.)

~~~
SwellJoe
In _pretty much all of North America_ , except for some parts of New Orleans
and Florida, the cops will arrest you for doing it against a wall in the
alley.

Fixed that for you.

~~~
stcredzero
You obviously have a lot more data than I have. My statement wasn't broken,
it's just not as complete as yours.

Virginia Beach is notorious for cops actively engaged in enforcing those
ordinances, though.

------
SwellJoe
I particularly enjoyed the fancy type in the search box. It really classes up
the place.

